# Pintails



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Any of you guys ever get any pintails in ND worth mounting?

Myself, never got one good enough.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

One. Once. A long time ago.

One of the few curses of being up north.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

nope.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This is better than a guy can expect to shoot in the area's I hunt in MN. It took me till last fall to finaly get one that had any color on it and it's goin on the wall.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not with the full tail they get farther south and later in the year. Most years the bulk of pins are out of the state by the end of Oct and until we had the hunters choice the last three years even though some where around into Nov and the first week of Dec. The season was closed on them.

The one I have mounted comes out of KS taken the last week of the season in 99. Good bird, but not of the level of many I have seen taken in Jan!


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, I took a real mature one four years ago, but the pins hadn't grown in very much. I took it to the taxidermist anyway and he said "No Problem". He used feathers from a crows wing and trimmed them down to fit. It looks great. If I can find the photo I will send it. I had it mounted flying with his belly to the wall. He stated that if more people knew about the tail feather trick they would bring more pintails in.... Well, now you know.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Knocked one down two years ago that (on the wing anyway) appeared to be a mounter. It got in the tall stuff and I lost it though...damn!

We do get quite a few pinners, but we're there pretty early in the season and the colors are not really good.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have shot a couple nice ones, but personally haven't mounted one. My dad has a nice one mounted he shot in Northern MN. Like Bloody's it is extremely rare for the area.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I shot one that was nice enough to mount about 10 years ago, did not have the long sprigs. Felt pretty lucky, I have only shot 3-4 drake pintails in 30 years.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors,

That's a nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Few and very far between! No spikes to speak of.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I have one mounted that I shot in December.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Took that one this past year in N. Minnesota... ate it.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

We took two out of central South Dakota last year but neither one was quite mount worthy... Close but I'll see if I can get a better one some day. I think we have 3 in the past 2 years...









That was my first pintail two years ago.










Then my buddy and I each got one on this 3 person hunt... Sorry they are tough to see but I cant find the other picture.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a Pintail that was shot in Arkansas in December I believe. Notice the difference in color from Andrew's bird. Good choice eating it. Very difficult to get a real nice Pintail as with most species of ducks up in this area.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick,

You do awesome work.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Colt said:


> Rick,
> 
> You do awesome work.


Agreed... I have some work that needs to be done, you may be hearing from me.


----------

